# Free floating deck



## musicman300

Hi everyone. I'm thinking about a new mower and am leaning toward the Simplicity Regent. But my yard is very rough(need to fill in topsoil and reseed some portions) and am wondering how the deck on these mowers handles rough yards? Anyone here have this type situation? Thanks, John


----------



## musicman300

Thanks, guess I'll stick with what I know. John


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome aboard, Musicman. My John Deere mower sure handles my very rough yard no problems at all. I'd sure think that the model you suggested, would handle it just find, but don't take my word for it. Go try one out in the sales lot alley! Whew! Look at that. 200 post's.


----------



## chrpmaster

I used to have a Simplicity and still think it did the best job mowing the grass of any I have used. The only issue I ever had with the free floating deck was if I set the mower deck high and then drove too fast the deck would bump into the bottom of the frame. It never caused any damage but was kind of annoying.


----------



## flman

music in a bott said:


> Welcome aboard, Musicman. My John Deere mower sure handles my very rough yard no problems at all. I'd sure think that the model you suggested, would handle it just find, but don't take my word for it. Go try one out in the sales lot alley! Whew! Look at that. 200 post's.


Are all the JD's free floating decks? The one I am getting is supposed to have rollers to prevent scalping. If the damn thing ever gets here, I will let you know. The dealer said 10 days, now it is turning into 30. If he don't have it by then, I will go pick up my deposit, and head to the Ford dealer that is 10 miles further away.


----------

